# Giving away Seapointer



## philanderson (Jun 28, 2008)

What is the easiest way to do this?  I owe one, and possibly two, maintenance fees.  I've seen how much time it has taken others to sell their weeks, and I just don't have the stamina for that.  What is the fastest and easiest way to be shed of it?  I'd like to give it to someone that might use it, but I am not averse to letting the bad guys have it, either, so long as it is truly gone and I receive no more bills for it.


----------



## king1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just ignore all requests for money from them.  With those outstanding levies you won't be able to sell, and the levy arrears are almost certainly more than the value of the weeks, so paying up would be a loser.  
Don't feel bad about about walking on the levies--Seapointer should be the one to feel bad about taking all their owners for a ride.


----------



## float (Dec 4, 2008)

IF you let it go back.   Does it ruin your credit.


----------



## esk444 (Dec 5, 2008)

float said:


> IF you let it go back.   Does it ruin your credit.



It is my understanding that the 3 main U.S. credit bureaus only accept information from domestic creditors.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 5, 2008)

Seems like on another thread I heard differently, but can't locate it now.  I'd be careful and do some investigation before I'd walk.


----------



## stevedmatt (Dec 6, 2008)

Walking away from your unit with past due fee is completely wrong IMO. When you bought, you should have known that the fees could rise outside of your control. Before letting it get that far in arrears is when you should have looked at the option of selling. 

From all of the other fully paid timeshare owners, I like to thank the people who walk away from their weeks and make our fees go up to compensate.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2008)

*Swallow Hard & Pay Up & Give It Away Or Sell It.*




philanderson said:


> What is the easiest way to do this?


If I were in that spot, I'd pay my overdue fees, then contact the USA broker who sold me the South African timeshare week & see if he'd be willing to sell it for me or simply take it.  (I have no clue about how to sell a South African timeshare on my own.)

I'd feel bad about shelling out money on overdue fees for weeks that passed by without being used, but I'd view paying what I owe as a personal obligation. 

I'm not sure how reliably those South African timeshares bill their USA owners for levies.  I started losing track of which years I'd pre-paid at Lowveld Lodge.  Then I forgot about it, & as a result I came close to late-paying for 2008.  

As it worked out, I caught up just in time & was able to bank my 2008 Lowveld Lodge week before it was too late to snag a nice USA timeshare exchange for 2009.  (Got Club IntraWest Sandestin for check-in Jan. 11.) 

For good measure, I pre-paid 2009 & 2010, so I'm good to go for another couple of years.  

BTW, my 2BR Lowveld Lodge annual levies are way lower than my 1BR Arkansas timeshare annual fees.  Go figure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 8, 2008)

stevedmatt said:


> Walking away from your unit with past due fee is completely wrong IMO. When you bought, you should have known that the fees could rise outside of your control. Before letting it get that far in arrears is when you should have looked at the option of selling.
> 
> From all of the other fully paid timeshare owners, I like to thank the people who walk away from their weeks and make our fees go up to compensate.



This isn't the timeshare owners fault.  The problem is that the timeshare is managed by a group of conmen who took away its value when they went along with its suspension from its affiliated trading company.  The timeshare owners are the victims here.

There have been a few timeshares elsewhere like the Canary Islands that have had similar problems with fraudulent management.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bad Situation.*




Carolinian said:


> The problem is that the timeshare is managed by a group of conmen who took away its value when they went along with its suspension from its affiliated trading company.  The timeshare owners are the victims here.


_Whoa ! _

That's terrible. 

Does that apply to _all_ the South African timeshares ? 

Or just Seapointer ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 8, 2008)

steve....  Please be more compassionate!  Some people bought timeshares in the 1980s, fees very affordable and over the years these fees have tripled/quadrupled.  We have one timeshare we own that have replenishment costs of $5000 year for next five years.  We've owned it 20 years, but never dreamed of a bill that large.  Open your mind!!!


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 11, 2008)

*It's not the increase in fees....*

steve... I agree in principle with your statement, except in this situation. The issue is not the increase in MF, but that the resort no longer trades with an US exchange company. The reasons have been previously discussed on the board.

I think most of us here, expect that any resort we buy will continue to be affiliated with some exchange company. We may not like the company they trade with (i.e. DVC switching to RCI), but we expect that they will trade somewhere. Just like we expect there to be a bed, a TV, and a bathroom in our timeshare. It's part of what we are buying.

I would gladly pay my fees if and when it is reinstated by RCI.


----------



## esk444 (Dec 11, 2008)

ecwinch said:


> steve... I agree in principle with your statement, except in this situation. The issue is not the increase in MF, but that the resort no longer trades with an US exchange company. The reasons have been previously discussed on the board.
> 
> I think most of us here, expect that any resort we buy will continue to be affiliated with some exchange company. We may not like the company they trade with (i.e. DVC switching to RCI), but we expect that they will trade somewhere. Just like we expect there to be a bed, a TV, and a bathroom in our timeshare. It's part of what we are buying.
> 
> I would gladly pay my fees if and when it is reinstated by RCI.



Seapointer has been reinstated in RCI for months.  I received several letters from the resort discussing this and going over the new process for depositing with RCI.  You should contact the resort if you didn't receive these letters.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 11, 2008)

*It's not the increase in fees....*

steve... I agree in principle with your statement, except in this situation. The issue is not the increase in MF, but that the resort no longer trades with an US exchange company. The reasons have been previously discussed on the board.

I think most of us here, expect that any resort we buy will continue to be affiliated with some exchange company. We may not like the company they trade with (i.e. DVC switching to RCI), but we expect that they will trade somewhere. Just like we expect there to be a bed, a TV, and a bathroom in our timeshare. It's part of what we are buying.

I would gladly pay my fees if and when it is reinstated by RCI.


----------



## Monty (Dec 12, 2008)

*Do you think they will waive?*

For those who didn't pay dues because of the non afflilition with RCI during the two years-- what about asking them to waive those dues and begin paying now.....

Has anybody tried that?


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck depositing Seapointer? I saw some posts where owners tried, but not confirmation that they were successful. I do see they are back in the RCI directory, but if you look at the URGENT INFORMATION on RCI regarding current units, not sure that things have improved much:

NONE OF THE UNITS HAVE SEAVIEWS -NONE OF THE UNITS HAVE SHOWERS, ONLY HAVE BATHS. TELEPHONES - CONNECTION FEE PAYABLE. NO PETS ALLOWED. 200 RAND KEY/BREAKAGE DEP. CAR ESSENTIAL IN SOUTH AFRICA. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE JACUZZI IS OUT OF ORDER UNTIL FUTHER NOTICE

Monty - really like the idea of getting the fees waived, but not sure how that would be successful given the track record US owners have had with that resort.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 16, 2008)

ecwinch said:


> Has anyone had any luck depositing Seapointer?


As documented in another thread, I deposited my 2009 Seapointer week last August.  It took about a week to process -- but has been available to me for online searches ever since.


----------

